# Clipper and Grooming Table Preferences?



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I really, really like my new five in one And is. It leaves the Bavura in the dust. IMO it clips better. Since it is lighter then some of the other And is' it does not bother my hand. It is only a little heavier then my Bavura. The cord does not bother me. It is expensive though. It heats up a little but not much. I usually spray that cool thing one time throughout the entire groom. (with changing blades from 10 to 30.)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a grooming table on order from Amazon, the Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-Inch, for $88. It should arrive this afternoon. I'll let you know how it works out. Can't help you with the clippers, as any attempt I might make at clipping Jazz would be a disaster of monumental proportions. (I'm already spending more time on her hair than I do on my own. The table is only meant to keep me and my aging back and knees from having to crawl around on the floor.)


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

Tables - Phil Champagne for heavy duty, Mardel for lighter. 

There are a thousand opinions on clippers, and I think as many experts recommending each brand as there are brands. The two I've owned are the German Red and the Bravura (and now Bravura Lithium), and I have loved both.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

all that jazz said:


> I really, really like my new five in one And is. It leaves the Bavura in the dust. IMO it clips better. Since it is lighter then some of the other And is' it does not bother my hand. It is only a little heavier then my Bavura. The cord does not bother me. It is expensive though. It heats up a little but not much. I usually spray that cool thing one time throughout the entire groom. (with changing blades from 10 to 30.)


Hi--thanks for the input and your reply. What I found was this cordless Andis "Andis ProClip Pulse Ion Clipper Kits". I found the "5 in 1" cool lube spray. Is this the clipper you were speaking of? It says it only needs charging for one hour and a clip time of two hours. Would you say that is pretty much accurate?

Also, this package includes plastic clips. I've found that they can shift. Do you use steel ones?

Thank you in advance:act-up:


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I have a grooming table on order from Amazon, the Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-Inch, for $88. It should arrive this afternoon. I'll let you know how it works out. Can't help you with the clippers, as any attempt I might make at clipping Jazz would be a disaster of monumental proportions. (I'm already spending more time on her hair than I do on my own. The table is only meant to keep me and my aging back and knees from having to crawl around on the floor.)


Thank you, Judy. Let me know how you like the table. The cost is very reasonable!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

HighJump said:


> Thank you, Judy. Let me know how you like the table. The cost is very reasonable!


I saw at one of the Champagne tables online, but it was well over $200, maybe closer to $300--more than I wanted to spend for just a daily brush-and-comb. The Go Pet Club table is sitting in its box in my kitchen. After dinner, I'll unpack it and see how it works.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

JudyD said:


> I saw at one of the Champagne tables online, but it was well over $200, maybe closer to $300--more than I wanted to spend for just a daily brush-and-comb. The Go Pet Club table is sitting in its box in my kitchen. After dinner, I'll unpack it and see how it works.


I have been using a 4' x 2' utility table I got from Office Depot 10 years ago. I put a rubber runner on top of it and clamped on a grooming arm (I only use when the dogs are puppies). My older dog is having trouble getting up on the table and I cannot lift him. Finally decided to order a professional table from Champagne. It should arrive Sat. or Monday. The reason I went with them is that they are making it the height I want, which is 26" high, 4 inches lower than my utility table. I am short and the dog needs a lower table. I am looking forward to using a table meant for grooming and where my dog and I will both be comfortable.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've gotten the Go Pet table unpacked and set up. Jazz is 46 pounds, 24 inches square. I had no trouble lifting her up onto it, it was solid, no wobbling, and she seemed quite comfortable. The rubberized top surface is 36 x 24. It's 31 inches high. (I can see why MiniPoo wants one shorter than that. I'm 5'6" and couldn't comfortably have used one any higher.) The 36 inch length might be a problem for a bigger dog. Jazz stood quietly, but her hind feet were close to the back edge. I'd be uneasy with a longer dog or one that didn't stand still. 

Take this for what it's worth, which might not be much. I've never used a grooming table before, and I'm using this one for a single, average size dog in a basic retriever-type clip. She just needs a daily brushing and combing, and for that, it looks like it's going to be perfect.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I've gotten the Go Pet table unpacked and set up. Jazz is 46 pounds, 24 inches square. I had no trouble lifting her up onto it, it was solid, no wobbling, and she seemed quite comfortable. The rubberized top surface is 36 x 24. It's 31 inches high. (I can see why MiniPoo wants one shorter than that. I'm 5'6" and couldn't comfortably have used one any higher.) The 36 inch length might be a problem for a bigger dog. Jazz stood quietly, but her hind feet were close to the back edge. I'd be uneasy with a longer dog or one that didn't stand still.
> 
> Take this for what it's worth, which might not be much. I've never used a grooming table before, and I'm using this one for a single, average size dog in a basic retriever-type clip. She just needs a daily brushing and combing, and for that, it looks like it's going to be perfect.


Thanks, Judy, for your update. I'm looking to do a full groom on the spoo so I might need a longer one.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

HighJump said:


> Hi--thanks for the input and your reply. What I found was this cordless Andis "Andis ProClip Pulse Ion Clipper Kits". I found the "5 in 1" cool lube spray. Is this the clipper you were speaking of? It says it only needs charging for one hour and a clip time of two hours. Would you say that is pretty much accurate?
> 
> Also, this package includes plastic clips. I've found that they can shift. Do you use steel ones?


This is probably the clipper All that Jazz is talking about- Amazon.com: Andis SMC 5-Speed Excel Dog Clipper Pink: Pet Supplies
It's a workhorse. It's amazing. But for a home groom on one dog, it might be "too much". The Andis AGC clippers are great- they are workhorses but they aren't excessive. Sometimes they go onto at $99 sale on PetEdge, but you can find them on amazon for about $125ish depending on the exact model.

As for combs- the plastics really only work on fine hair. And the hair has to be absolutely tangle free.
I have metal combs and they're much less hassle. Depending on how long you are planning to leave the hair, it might be better to just look into a longer blade- like a 4(3/8") or 3(1/2") or a 3/4(3/4"). Just don't forget to get a few #30s for use under the snap on combs if you get them.

As for tables, the standard height is 30". I have an old Midwest 36" long table. It's ugly now, so I use a towel over it. I might have to get a larger one, and if I do I will be looking at a lighter weight one as this one will be going to shows with me.
My grooming arm is one of the folding ones, which is great for storage and travel. I really only ever use it with puppies/dogs that have no table manners.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I broke down and got a blue adjustable height table from Amazon. It has a 34 by 36 inch top and I love the fact I can raise or lower the legs depending on who I am working on... Monster is about 26 inches tall at the shoulder and little Jazz is not quite 22 inches, you can see where that height adjustment comes in. It is heavy and I am teaching the big dogs to put their front feet up then I can boost them up the rest of the way. 

I have an Andis AG for the main body of my standards and splurged and got a Wahl Arco for the FFT and sani trim. I love that I can snatch the little Arco up and touch up faces with out trying to find an outlet etc, plus it is light, easy to handle and quite. The Arco how ever IS NOT recommended for the whole body on a standard.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

oops that should read 24 by 36 inch top which is a standard size. and I went with the blue table thanks to someone who mentioned that it is nice if you have some contrast between the table top and the color of your dog... my oldest two still look black and it is nice to be able to tell immediately where they end and the table starts.

it has gone up but this is what I have


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> This is probably the clipper All that Jazz is talking about- Amazon.com: Andis SMC 5-Speed Excel Dog Clipper Pink: Pet Supplies
> It's a workhorse. It's amazing. But for a home groom on one dog, it might be "too much". The Andis AGC clippers are great- they are workhorses but they aren't excessive. Sometimes they go onto at $99 sale on PetEdge, but you can find them on amazon for about $125ish depending on the exact model.
> 
> As for combs- the plastics really only work on fine hair. And the hair has to be absolutely tangle free.
> ...



I spoke to a few more people (including groomers) here and I decided to purchase the Wahl Bravura's. I think between the two dogs that will fit my needs. It came with free steel combs (of multiple lengths), so that was a bonus.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love my Bravura Lithium (in *purple*!). It does a great job for me and it does not heat up, which matters _a whole lot _to me and my* silver mpoo. *Other clippers have caused him clipper burn, no matter how light a hand or how much coolant spray is used. (Not much of a fan of that stuff to begin with, chemicals, _blech!_) I have a folding grooming table from PetEdge. It came with the grooming arm and noose. (Master Equipment Grooming Table #TP154 for $79.99. It's 30" x18" X32" with a 36" arm. It comes in two larger sizes too.) It's held up beautifully and is easily portable, which is great for me. When the weather is nice I like to groom Chagall out on the back deck. I really appreciate how easy it is to move around.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I love my Bravura Lithium (in *purple*!). It does a great job for me and it does not heat up, which matters _a whole lot _to me and my* silver mpoo. *Other clippers have caused him clipper burn, no matter how light a hand or how much coolant spray is used. (Not much of a fan of that stuff to begin with, chemicals, _blech!_) I have a folding grooming table from PetEdge. It came with the grooming arm and noose. (Master Equipment Grooming Table #TP154 for $79.99. It's 30" x18" X32" with a 36" arm. It comes in two larger sizes too.) It's held up beautifully and is easily portable, which is great for me. When the weather is nice I like to groom Chagall out on the back deck. I really appreciate how easy it is to move around.


Yes, I am hoping that the Wahl's will work for my needs. The only available color was in pink, but I'm not sure I want to brag about that, lol. I've always been an Oster person, but the A5's are just not going to fit my needs (the blades get way too hot as well). 

I am getting a 36" X 24" X 30" table. At 5'5" I don't think I'd be physically comfortable with anything taller. I wish it were longer, however.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my big 26 inch tall boy on my 24 by 36 inch table. The length makes perfect sense when you see it like that. The narrow and short table makes them limit their movements making it easier for you to groom them.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> This is my big 26 inch tall boy on my 24 by 36 inch table. The length makes perfect sense when you see it like that. The narrow and short table makes them limit their movements making it easier for you to groom them.


Thank you--it's nice to get a visual on for a spoo on a 36" table. I'm guessing he's about 20"-21" inches in length?

Sorry, he would definitely be longer than that...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

yep as he is a very nicely square built poodle. so figure about 26 to 28 inches long...


----------

